# Replacement Glass top for patio table



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

The wind last night ensured we had no glass top on our small patio table this morning(I dropped it as I was moving the table to a safe place), can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier where I might be able to purchase a replacement?? Been trying to find one using Google but no luck

Also, any links to where we might get hold of a replacement gazebo canopy??


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

RMcC said:


> The wind last night ensured we had no glass top on our small patio table this morning(I dropped it as I was moving the table to a safe place), can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier where I might be able to purchase a replacement?? Been trying to find one using Google but no luck
> 
> Also, any links to where we might get hold of a replacement gazebo canopy??


The Papantoniou in town by the traffic lights. Opposite is a glass cutter he will do any colour and thickness.


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

expatme said:


> The Papantoniou in town by the traffic lights. Opposite is a glass cutter he will do any colour and thickness.


Many thanks, will pay him a visit soon


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Busy Bees in Chloraka does make new canopy tops for Gazebo's. She will need the sizes and then will give you a quote. She is situated next to the railway Inn.

Peter


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had glass tops made for our dining table and coffee table by the guy opposite Papantonios. Very helpful.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

expatme said:


> Busy Bees in Chloraka does make new canopy tops for Gazebo's. She will need the sizes and then will give you a quote. She is situated next to the railway Inn.
> 
> Peter


 Just got the telephone number for the busy bees. 99 229 778


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

expatme said:


> Just got the telephone number for the busy bees. 99 229 778


 many thanks, much appreciated


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

expatme said:


> The Papantoniou in town by the traffic lights. Opposite is a glass cutter he will do any colour and thickness.


You might take the opportunity to enquire about toughened glass while you are at it, which will protect the glass against objects dropped on it. I had made a 2m x 1m piece 1cm thick, rounded corners, cushioned edges for a walk-in shower I was installing for 99eu incl delivery from Limassol within a few days. The local bathware shops quoted double that, 3 months delivery from Italy for a commercial product!


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Managed to get a replacement this morning(well collect tomorrow) from the chap next to Paps, really helpful chap and very cheap, only 13.
Thanks everyone for pointing me in his direction


----------

